# Hanoi Open 2011



## vuaquyen92 (Jul 5, 2011)

Date Jul 30-31, 2011
City Ha Noi, Vietnam
Venue People's Committee of Khuong Mai Precinct
Address No. 136, Nguyen Ngoc Nai Street, Thanh Xuan District
Website http://www.rubikvn.org/WCA
Organiser Viet Nam Cubing Club
WCA Delegate: @Nguyen Anh Trinh @Anders Larsson

Hope everyone will come


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 5, 2011)

Hanoi is showing up on http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...onId=Vietnam&years=current&pattern=&list=List
but Ho Chi Minh 2011 on http://www.rubikvn.org/WCA/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=5&Itemid=2 links to the 2010 competition


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 6, 2011)

Just received this:
Anders Larsson
Ho Chi Minh city venue confirmed. It will be a one-day competition (Saturday 6 Aug). Details are sent to the WCA board for announcing. Should be up RSN.


----------



## anders (Jul 6, 2011)

AvGalen said:


> Just received this:
> Anders Larsson
> Ho Chi Minh city venue confirmed. It will be a one-day competition (Saturday 6 Aug). Details are sent to the WCA board for announcing. Should be up RSN.


 
Old news 
Ha Noi Open 2011: http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=HaNoiOpen2011
Ho Chi Minh City Open 2011: http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=HoChiMinhCityOpen2011


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 6, 2011)

When Anders says "Real Soon Now", he means it!
I (pre) registered, Zoé will do so as well RSN


----------

